# CBD Skincare



## Hooked (12/9/19)

I've just posted an article about a recently-launched CBD Skincare range, Alchemy Elixzar, made in Cape Town. Read here.

A few months ago I ran out of face moisturiser and on impulse I decided to apply some CBD pain balm (not the same product range as above). Crazy idea? Not so crazy. Literally within an hour my face felt as soft as a baby's bum and, morever, it felt like that the entire day! I have never used a moisturiser which has such a quick and lasting effect. Needless to say, I've continued using the pain balm.

I'm definitely going to try the Alchemy Eiixzar products.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

